
Final Fantasy 7 remake coming to PlayStation 4 - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2015/6/15/8785689/final-fantasy-7-remake-ps4-square-enix
======
hauget
This game helped me through some rough times growing up. Hopefully it will
live up to its name.

------
alajarvela
Oh god this is something I've been waiting for the past decade.

------
ionised
Man, so many hours over so many playthroughs of this game when I was a kid.

They really need Uematsu to compose the soundtrack or remaster the original.

In fact I'd be happy enough with the original.

------
ekianjo
ShenMue 3 coming for PS4 and PC is bigger news, though, I think.

~~~
alajarvela
Well, they announced a kickstarter so funding is not secured and it might
never appear. Also in terms of sales and amount of people who have been
waiting for the game, I think FFVII beats Shenmue :P

~~~
ekianjo
Funding goal has been reached in less than 24 hours for ShenMue 3.

And Shenmue 3 beats FFVII anytime because it's a new game, not a remake. It's
not about how many it sells. It bring closure. FFVII is great, but just more
of the same thing.

~~~
hauget
"And Shenmue 3 beats FFVII anytime because it's a new game, not a remake". So
you think the remake won't have any new content? Seriously? How about we wait
until the games come out before declaring which is "better".

